# Watch Dogs in action



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji and Lizzie are great watch dogs......they LOVE to sit at our front door to watch the squirrels, rabbits and birds. Anytime, they suspect the squirrel attack, they are so vigilant to defend our home from evil invaders. :biggrin1:

1. Who is at the door

2. WOOF WOOF...You will be minced meat Mr. Squirrel, " Didn't you see no tresspassing sign, stupid?"

3. Well, no more pests! The house is safe and secure!

4. Look Mom, I am such a good gaurd dog!

5. Reporting to duty once again!:biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Benji and Lizzie are both ADORABLE. You do a great job with all that hair. It looks like they would love to have some squirrel stew mixed with their kibble. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Poornima~ I love your guard dogs! Those silly squirrels better learn how to read that "No Trespassing" sign, or they'll be sorry! ound:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Well they certainly are very cute "on guard" 
Lizzie reminds me of Teddy a bit (although his coat certainly does *not* look like Lizzie's right now after playing in wet leaves all this morning:biggrin1


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I love all the pictures! Your pups are beautiful, and you must feel so safe with them guarding your domain!

Sheri


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

How cute they are!!! I love pictures #1 and #3.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think the glass door is too clean and that proves they aren't taking their guard jobs seriously. I could send Dora over to show them the proper way to guard the house from the varmits!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So cute!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I think the glass door is too clean and that proves they aren't taking their guard jobs seriously. I could send Dora over to show them the proper way to guard the house from the varmits!


Amanda, you gotta to share Dora's pictures...I guess, you and the gang better visit us for the demo:biggrin1:

Thanks everyone for your kind comments!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poornima, LOL, love the storyboard! Benji and Lizzie are such good guard dogs, I'm impressed.  Kubrick is a total guard dog as well but he protects us from the "scary noises" out in the hallway. So far, none of them have invaded the home, so he is quite pleased with his performance. LOL.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Poornima, your "guard dogs" are gorgeous and don't scare me at all! :biggrin1: I love your little story and the pics of your two.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Adorable!


----------

